
Voice Boost 2: Remaster your podcasts - Amorymeltzer
https://marco.org/2020/01/31/voiceboost2
======
8bitsrule
The article includes a good 'brief tutorial on clipping and distortion' which
explains how to 'boost' audio without creating more problems. It'd be great if
more 'casters did this stuff before shipping.

